# Bed rest isn't as fun as it sounds. :-/



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't know what I would do without my goaty friends here!

I moved to GA last April from CA. I don't work outside the home and teaching kids music in my parlor has not afforded me many opportunities to meet ppl. I go to church, but there is only one other family that goes who is remotely close to my age (everyone else has kids who are older than me!)and they only come for services so no bonding time there. Mine and my husband's two kids actually make up the whole Sunday school. I got pregnant in July, and it hasn't been easy. I've been on and off bed rest the whole time. First it was puking, then it was fainting, now it's preterm labor. With no friends to visit me those days I have to stay in bed seem to go on forever. 

Last night I detailed the baby furniture, sitting down, just the gold bits with a tiny brush, and this morning I milked Peggy Sue. That's it and I'm back in bed for 2 days. Thursday night I'll go shopping if I can, and then it'll be back to bed til Sunday for church. I lay in bed or on the couch and have Peggy Sue and the babies come visit to cheer me up. Even walking out to see my horse, Charlie, in the backyard brings on contractions some days! Three more weeks before everyone flies out to visit, then I get gutted like a fish, everyone oohs and aahs over the baby and goes home, and I get three more weeks of bed rest.

The Goat Spot gives me something to do with my time and something to look forward to every day. I read through all the posts and look at all the pictures and the day seems to fly by. No one minds about me going on about my goats, which are the only interesting thing happening in my life right now. Everyone shares and listens and it makes me feel a lot less lonely. 

So thanks for being great people and offering a real community. It really makes a difference in my life.

-Axy

PS pregnancy hormones make me all sentimental, so don't judge me for my ridiculousness.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well congratulations on the upcoming delivery of your own. Now lets hope people are not running around you talking about and taking pictures of your Cha Cha. lol Lucky the goats don't have cameras. 

 I wish I was closer, I would come see you. I bet you are about to go totally crazy, I am just glad that we are all here and can somewhat entertain you.

 I know I was on bed rest with my daughter, it about drove me nuts, but it was not at all like what you are dealing with, for me I would swell up like a balloon, but as I got closer, I as up and spending a lot of time taking my son out and we had a lot of one on one time before the new baby came.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im kind of in the same boat -- Im 11 1/2 weeks and was so nauseous I had to quit work so Ive been laying in bed for the past 5-6 weeks (I lost count) and Im so tired of it! I cant even make food or clean etc. Its been rough. I cry a lot. Now I have a head cold to add to it just when I was starting to feel better so its back to throwing up! UGH everyone says it gets better but I dont know - I have a feeling I will be on bed rest like you at the end of the pregnancy too. 

Im on TGS now so much I just keep browsing here and FB. It keeps me sort of sane.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks. 

I took the kids, about 2 weeks ago, on a little trip to go sightseeing and see my mum before the baby came. It was fun, but put me in bed for a whole week.

My son is 15 and has always wanted a little sibling. He spends lots of time bringing me the goats, telling me about his day, and playing cards with me. My stepdaughter, on the other hand, has been acting out for weeks. Yesterday I went to the nursery tofind she had drawn on the freshly painted walls and furniture with pencil. <sigh> Iguess it isn't fair that the baby gets new things. When we moved in last April I painted her room colors she chose and she got all new furniture and a new tv. My son got bargain bin paint and hand-me-downs. He also got to move 3000 miles from everyone he's ever known. He's an incredible kid and gets on well with his new sister.

With this household strife I have even more reason to be thankful for my goaty friends who take my mind off it!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> Im kind of in the same boat -- Im 11 1/2 weeks and was so nauseous I had to quit work so Ive been laying in bed for the past 5-6 weeks (I lost count) and Im so tired of it! I cant even make food or clean etc. Its been rough. I cry a lot. Now I have a head cold to add to it just when I was starting to feel better so its back to throwing up! UGH everyone says it gets better but I dont know - I have a feeling I will be on bed rest like you at the end of the pregnancy too.
> 
> Im on TGS now so much I just keep browsing here and FB. It keeps me sort of sane.


You have all my sympathies! I just laid on the couch crying and puking for 14 weeks. There is so much to do and you just feel so awful that you can't get anything done. Goat Spot and FB are my life, too. Glad I'm not alone, makes me feel less pathetic. :thumbup:

This is why it took me 15 years to even consider a second child, btw. Took that long to forget the horror. Only took one, "Eh, what are the chances?" moment to land me here, though. Not good at being pregnant, but I'm great at getting that way!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are you having another girl by chance? your step daughter is now feeling the effects of going from an only child to being nolonger that but at least the baby and the only girl. Now thats being threatened. 

She will need time to adjust - and some swift disciple. 

I remember when my youngest brother at the time Caleb was almost 3 when my mom had my youngest brother Matt. Caleb decided to tantalize the rooster to get attention! we ended up having to eat that rooster he made him so mean!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

For the nausea, have you tried Ginger? It is so helpful. 

It sounds like you have a wonderful son, congratulations. I have never been and I hope never to be but I know being a Step parent is the hardest job in the wowrld. i say this becasue I have had plenty of step parents. Mom married two tiems besides my dad and dad married 4 times.

Just think it is about over and you will be able to hold that beautiful baby in your arms. I sure will be saying prayers for you.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> are you having another girl by chance? your step daughter is now feeling the effects of going from an only child to being nolonger that but at least the baby and the only girl. Now thats being threatened.
> 
> She will need time to adjust - and some swift disciple.
> 
> I remember when my youngest brother at the time Caleb was almost 3 when my mom had my youngest brother Matt. Caleb decided to tantalize the rooster to get attention! we ended up having to eat that rooster he made him so mean!


What a coincidence! I am having a girl. I had really wanted another boy for this very reason.

Another wrinkle is that her mom (my best friend of 15 years) passed away, so her family and the community excuse all her bad behaviour. It really gives her license to act out. People keep telling me that I don't understand what she's going through and I'm too hard on her when I discipline her. Apparently when my husband and son's father died suddenly 4 years ago that was completely different. He and I weren't as attached to his father as she was her mother (someone really told me that.)

Doesn't it just kill you when other adults excuse your children's bad behaviour? But when she ends up a teen mom or in clear heels THAT will be my fault.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

We just had our 2nd iui this past week! I'll take puking for the next nine months for a positive test! Lol!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

remember they are NOT her parent you are regardless of her moms death she is still a child and still in need of structure. That means actions good or bad have consequences. She needs it NOW MORE then ever. She needs the reassurance that structure and disciple bring. Kids act out more when they have less structure. Proven fact. 


Lori nothing really seems to work for my nausea


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

amberjack07 said:


> We just had our 2nd iui this past week! I'll take puking for the next nine months for a positive test! Lol!


Sending fertile baby thoughts your way! :girl::boy::baby:

I can send you some tap water from my sister's house, that's what got me. Both my sisters were pregnant at the same time and I drank the water when I visited. onder:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

amberjack07 said:


> We just had our 2nd iui this past week! I'll take puking for the next nine months for a positive test! Lol!


I think you will be singing a different tune when you are actually puking believe me! I thought oh all I want is to be a mom and to have my own child etc. Yeah Im thinking its way over rated at this point! Im excited to be a mom and to have this child. But Im liking adoption more and more


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> Sending fertile baby thoughts your way! :girl::boy::baby:
> 
> I can send you some tap water from my sister's house, that's what got me. Both my sisters were pregnant at the same time and I drank the water when I visited. onder:


Yes! Please do! Haha...


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> I think you will be singing a different tune when you are actually puking believe me! I thought oh all I want is to be a mom and to have my own child etc. Yeah Im thinking its way over rated at this point! Im excited to be a mom and to have this child. But Im liking adoption more and more


Infertility is the hardest thing I have ever been through! I'm ready for alllll of the ups and downs!!! Lol


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I am 9 months pregnant with my 7th right now. And, every time I start puking at the beginning of pregnancy, and every time I go through labor, I ask myself, "Why am I doing this AGAIN!!" Then I remember.... Because a little, tiny, whole entire person gets a life because of the sacrifice I am willing to make for nine months.  I'm sorry you are having issues with your step-daughter. I'll be praying for you for wisdom in training her to be the woman she needs to be. Maybe having a little sister will actually be just what she needs! :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hear thats what everyone says ---I maybe singing a different tune when Im feeling better. But oh the trouble Ive put on my husband through these past weeks! I cant wait till I can treat him like a king and wait on him hand and foot like he has me


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, you poor girls! My baby is turning 21 next week, but I remember like yesterday, all the morning (afternoon) sickness, bed rest (on 1) etc.
It will be behind you soon and you will be holding your sweet precious babies! 

Regarding the step daughter, make sure her father is onboard 
with you on dealing with her behavior, then explain that she is not being replaced by a new baby and you are not trying to replace her mom.
Maybe their is some counseling that she could get? (you probably have done all this!) Good luck with her and here is hoping your enforced bed rest
goes by quickly!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hang in there! I'm not ready for a pregnancy yet...well, I want to be at 25, but we have a big life change coming up that will hopefully land us in a much more financially secure position....And I SAY I want to be ready but is anyone really ever ready? I didn't even know you were expecting Stacey!!! I have been relegating myself to the kidding section too much the past few months! Did I miss where you said if you knew if it was a boy/girl?

Axykatt, you keep on keeping on! My parents split when my brother was still a minor and he was coddled because "Oh, poor kid." My mom took off and left us behind and he started acting out, doing drugs, failing school, the whole shebang. My father was the same way, "I can't be hard on him, his mom abandoned him..." but I really think he was unconsciously begging for structure. He went straight after about a year of misbehavior and is a great young man now, but his friends and siblings intervened in a big way, not his stupid parents.

When the way a child's life has been is ripped from underneath them, all that structure and routine and safety in the known....goes out the window, replaced by the unknown, confusion...its scary, and I can vouch for that. They are frightened and lose it sometimes. The kindest thing one CAN do is provide structure to hold their little world together and make them feel like everything is under control and thus the world is a safe, OK place to be again. At a child's age, they need someone to lead their life and tell them what they should do. Its too scary and complex for them to make big decisions and carve their own path yet. Thats something that should wait until teenage-hood (IMO) to begin to happen step by step. Obviously being a dictator is bad, and I've seen crazy new step-parents go to the extreme...but that seems to be insecurity/feeling threatened on the adult's part and thats a whole different psycho-analysis. Lol. You seem perfectly grounded and sweet and that little girl is lucky she has you to step in and be the mommy she needs and not the mommy the dumb gossipy neighbors feel you should be. 

I'm sorry you guys feel so ill. If you were a goat I'd give you pepto-bismol and some molasses water. Lol. Maybe some BOSS for added energy. Smiles, we are an awesome community here, its so great isn't it?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

only just over 11 weeks so we dont know the gender yet. But we will find out when we are able


----------

